# Denied a DAS pass?



## MarnieMouse

We're planning to visit Disney World in July and we were hoping to get a DAS pass. My sister has a kidney condition that requires bathroom access at least every 30-45 minutes. Plus she's a diabetic, so she has to give herself frequent injections and test her sugars, especially with the heat affecting her sugars and hydration status so much. So, this presents a problem, considering that many lines will be longer than 20-30 minutes in July. I spoke to the Disability Services hotline and they said there's no "guarantee" that we'll be issued a card. My concern is that if we can't get a card, it's not even worth it to go to Disney World, because my sister won't be able to do much. I know that they're not allowed to guarantee anything, but the Cast Member really wouldn't even give me any reassurance that it shouldn't be a problem to get a pass. Does anybody have any experience with the DAS and medical conditions that require getting out of line and aren't autism or other cognitive-behavioral conditions? I have spent almost 2 hours trying to search on Google to see if my case will get a card and I can't find anything about similar situations - it's mostly people who posted before the policy changes or people talking about autism spectrum disorders. Thanks so much for any help you can give me!


----------



## WantToGoNow

Even if you do get a DAS, there's often no guarantee that you could get through the FP line and ride the ride in 20-30 minutes.

You have to be able to explain why you need to wait outside of the stand by line.

My dd was denied at Epcot (heart problems, syncope, heat intolerance) but did get one the next day at MK.


----------



## Coonhound

Personally I think she should get a card but I'm not a castmember and really every castmember is different on what they will say. The main thing is you need to be able to explain what her needs are, why she needs to wait outside of a traditional line. I'd say since it's not a mobility issue you should be ok, her problems cannot be solved by renting a scooter or wheelchair. Good luck, I hope you get one


----------



## lanejudy

None of us (or anyone on the phone) can guarantee that a DAS will be granted to your sister.  She should be prepared to discuss her NEEDS as related to waiting in lines, not her diagnoses.  Personally,  I'd hope for the best and plan for the worst -- which really can be accomplished fairly well.  Our experiences with similar conditions:

DH is diabetic.  Your sister should be able to test in lines, if need be she can treat in lines -- I assume she carries glucose tablets or something to treat a low.  Take breaks, drink plenty of water so as not to dehydrate (ice water is free at CS locations), maybe head back to your resort mid-day to avoid the hottest part of the afternoon.

DD has a kidney condition and requires frequent bathroom breaks.  We stop each time we pass one.  We never get in a line without first using the restroom.  If your sister is incontinent, she may want to have a "back-up" protection of a pad or such.  You need to know that even with a FP+ and the length of the ride, and she may be away from a restroom for close to an hour at times.  Some rides themselves are 45 minutes long (Ellen's Universe of Energy is one).  You will need to plan ahead.

And ultimately, if she finds herself needing to leave a line, she should speak with the CM at the entrance to the line.  They may be able to help her when she returns.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Bete

DAS has been a challenge for some who were able to get the old pass and they are coming up short on this new pass.  With that said I would say you have a decent chance.  And like the other poster said if you don't get one at one park try again.

Even with a DAS pass you may have longer waits at some rides like Toy Story Mania.  I think you have to prepare for worse scenario.  The previous poster has given some good suggestions on how to cope with the worse.  We went with my mom and she was incontinent and we used diapers and extra padding for her.  If a ride had a longer wait we used the restroom just before getting in line.  We tried to avoid drinking just before going to longer ride wait queues.  She had accidents and we checked her often and cleaned up and started again.  Overall, it was never that bad.  She had other issues we had to work through, as well.  Hubby is a diabetic and we had concerns there, too.  It's all manageable, but you need a good plan.   

You still have access to fastpass plus and that should help no matter what.  There's more to Disney then just the fastpass rides.  Enjoy the shows, movies, live street entertainment, parades, fireworks and exhibits more.  Maybe, you will have to look at Disney in a different way; so, your sister can have fun there.  

Trying to get to the parks early has always proven to be a good strategy.  If you are on site use the extra magic hours especially the early time.


----------



## MarnieMouse

My sister is 22. Diapers are not an option for her. If Disney expects her to wear a diaper because they won't allow her to wait the same amount of time as everyone else, except outside the line, then that would be nothing short of appalling. The diaper suggestion makes me want to cry. We're not concerned about wait times; we don't want preferential treatment - we just want to be able to go to Disney World and not have a miserable time because of an uncontrollable medical condition that they could accommodate easily.


----------



## SashaFarce

I am 30. I have a bladder condition, among other things. Diapers have to be an option for anyone with urinary conditions. It happens - that's why they make Depends. 

My DAS is for my bladder-related condition, and I got it relatively simply by explaining what my need was and why it was important that I get to the bathroom before getting on a ride. However, there are long rides (Great Movie Ride, the safari, Ellen's Energy Adventure among others) where you may not be in and out in 30-45 minutes.  You may get into a SHORTER line with the DAS, but there's no way you're going to avoid lines entirely. 

You may request and possibly get a DAS - and there's no reason not to ask - but you need to have a backup plan for long lines. Further, what happens if you get stuck on a ride? Have a plan, have a backup plan.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

MarnieMouse said:


> My sister is 22. Diapers are not an option for her. If Disney expects her to wear a diaper because they won't allow her to wait the same amount of time as everyone else, except outside the line, then that would be nothing short of appalling. The diaper suggestion makes me want to cry. We're not concerned about wait times; we don't want preferential treatment - we just want to be able to go to Disney World and not have a miserable time because of an uncontrollable medical condition that they could accommodate easily.



Has she tried poise pads? They are pretty much the same as a period pad but are designed to hold more liquid. While the ultimate pad is uber thick its surprisingly comfortable in hot summer heat. (This coming from someone who isn't a fan of pads) 

Right after DD was born my bladder control was totally shot and while at first I had the stigma in my head that these were for "old people" I realized that they really aren't that bad.

Also, at 22 I think that she would end up twice as humilated having an accident on her self then she ever would be wearing a pad that no one else would know about or judge her for.


----------



## MarnieMouse

Oh, yeah, I said diapers are not an option because she won't do it. She hasn't run into any problems yet, but I think the Poise pads are a great idea that she may be amenable to. I talked to a CM who said to explain that it's "dangerous" if she can't get to the facilities in a timely fashion. Lol. I don't think we'll be saying it's dangerous though (except it is for infection reasons, which I failed to mention). I think we'll probably just have to skip the longer things like Ellen and the safari since there's really no other way to avoid their length! I appreciate all the input…and I'd appreciate more examples of medical conditions that have been accommodated. Thanks so much!


----------



## anonymousegirl

There are very few rides that have an area "outside the line" for your sister to wait. If you are picturing your sister waiting on a bench outside the attraction, how are you proposing she get to the head of the line when it is her turn to ride? Push through the crowd of people, trailing her family in tow? Using some secret entrance? There just isn't a way to make this happen like that. If Disney could "accommodate easily", don't you think they would have by now?

A previous poster suggested your sister consider adult "diapers" as a possible back up plan. If she doesn't like the idea, then she should plan on lots of bathroom breaks.


----------



## MarnieMouse

anonymousegirl said:


> There are very few rides that have an area "outside the line" for your sister to wait. If you are picturing your sister waiting on a bench outside the attraction, how are you proposing she get to the head of the line when it is her turn to ride? Push through the crowd of people, trailing her family in tow? Using some secret entrance? There just isn't a way to make this happen like that. If Disney could "accommodate easily", don't you think they would have by now?
> 
> A previous poster suggested your sister consider adult "diapers" as a possible back up plan. If she doesn't like the idea, then she should plan on lots of bathroom breaks.



Ummmm…I'm not sure I understand your post or the tone that's attached. The Disney Disability Access Service (DAS) is a card they issue. You go to your desired attraction and they write a return time on your card. Then you can leave the attraction and come back when the return time arrives - then they usually put you through the FastPass line. The DAS allows the family of the guest with the disability to come back at that time with the DAS guest. We wouldn't be trailing her…

Also, you can't just plan on "lots of bathroom breaks" when your necessity is every 30-45 minutes. I don't control this situation and I'm not a victim of her ailment. All I know is that she can't stand in hour-long lines.


----------



## Coonhound

MarnieMouse said:


> My sister is 22. Diapers are not an option for her. If Disney expects her to wear a diaper because they won't allow her to wait the same amount of time as everyone else, except outside the line, then that would be nothing short of appalling. The diaper suggestion makes me want to cry. We're not concerned about wait times; we don't want preferential treatment - we just want to be able to go to Disney World and not have a miserable time because of an uncontrollable medical condition that they could accommodate easily.






MarnieMouse said:


> Ummmm…I'm not sure I understand your post or the tone that's attached. The Disney Disability Access Service (DAS) is a card they issue. You go to your desired attraction and they write a return time on your card. Then you can leave the attraction and come back when the return time arrives - then they usually put you through the FastPass line. The DAS allows the family of the guest with the disability to come back at that time with the DAS guest. We wouldn't be trailing her…
> 
> Also, you can't just plan on "lots of bathroom breaks" when your necessity is every 30-45 minutes. I don't control this situation and I'm not a victim of her ailment. All I know is that she can't stand in hour-long lines.



I'm not the person this comment is directed to but I have to say the person is correct, there is no way for Disney to accommodate, and although I do feel for your sister not wanting to use products at age 22 that are generally used by people much, much older..this is the reality of her situation now, and in accepting it she will have a much less stressful vacation. No one will ever know she is wearing the product, but they will know if she has an accident on a rude or waiting for one. Bathroom breaks and adult diapers or poise pads are just the reality of your life when you have bladder problems, and at some point you just have to bite the bullet and do it. I'm sorry she has to deal with this at such a young age, it can't be easy for her to get used to this.


----------



## Michigan

MarnieMouse said:


> UmmmmI'm not sure I understand your post or the tone that's attached. The Disney Disability Access Service (DAS) is a card they issue. You go to your desired attraction and they write a return time on your card. Then you can leave the attraction and come back when the return time arrives - then they usually put you through the FastPass line. The DAS allows the family of the guest with the disability to come back at that time with the DAS guest. We wouldn't be trailing her
> 
> Also, you can't just plan on "lots of bathroom breaks" when your necessity is every 30-45 minutes. I don't control this situation and I'm not a victim of her ailment. All I know is that she can't stand in hour-long lines.


You do realize that you go to the back of the fastpass + line when you return and depending on the crowd level you can be standing in line over 45 minutes.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Color me confused...you want a DAS but your concern "isn't wait times"? You "can't plan bathroom breaks''? 

Other posters are correct. Even if you walk through the FP line without seeing a single other person in it, unless your sister uses the bathroom right before, the whole thing will be pushing at least 20 minutes. Its the walk to the ride, the walk through the line, any sort of preshow, the loading area, and the ride itself. That even on the best of days will push 20-30 minutes. 

As far as not being able to plan bathroom breaks, I'm assuming what you're trying to say is that your sister has frequent and urgent bathroom needs. If that's the case, you still can plan for it. You just get in the habit of trying to go as often as necessary, whenever you see a restroom and they are plenty around those parks. Incontinence products are not an "appalling" suggestion, they're a smart one. No one is suggesting your sister pee in the middle of the line into a diaper, they're saying that should there be any sort of accident at least this way she'd have some protection.


----------



## Goddesstree

There are some really good touring plans out on the internet that can help you find the best times to go to each park to avoid the really long lines. Don't forget to take advantage of the 4+ Fp+ you can get each day!


----------



## PatMcDuck

MarnieMouse said:


> Oh, yeah, I said diapers are not an option because she won't do it. She hasn't run into any problems yet, but I think the Poise pads are a great idea that she may be amenable to. I talked to a CM who said to explain that it's "dangerous" if she can't get to the facilities in a timely fashion. Lol.




My son has autism and Downs, he is an adult now, age 24.  But his biggest DAS condition is bathroom related, too.  Not pee accidents though, #2.  (sorry for that image!  He gets constipated on trips-only- and then all "hell" can break loose, and yes I try and work on this with OTC products, but it is a fine balance, ya know??)  I had to explain this in detail, to the CM, and they still hesitated on the DAS (at City Hall, DL).  It happens every trip, the first couple of days are ok, then it gets worse as the days go by.. but, it is what it is.  And it can be pretty bad, including me buying clothing to wear at the gift shops.  I am glad he does not understand what I am saying, when I described it all, for the DAS.  

The CM was doubtful it would "help"us, but I insisted that I really thought it would, so they issued it.


----------



## m3retired

MarnieMouse said:


> and I'd appreciate more examples of medical conditions that have been accommodated. Thanks so much!



How would this help you?  Other conditions would have no bearing on your sister.


----------



## andersonsc

I'm always interested in posters who have time limits on waiting in line because of bathroom issues - I wonder how they even get to Disney if they don't live close by.  In this case, is the sister driving and stopping every 45 minutes?  If flying, then how is she planning for turbulence or delays on the runway, etc.  where she may not be able to get up and use the plane's bathroom.  just really wondering what happens in these cases.


----------



## Nola Girl

DD's roommate tours with a DAS because of diabetes. Period. No issues.  She lives and works in Orlando so visits frequently. You should not have issues obtaining  a DAS if your sister is Diabetic.


----------



## aubriee

Nola Girl said:


> DD's roommate tours with a DAS because of diabetes. Period. No issues.  She lives and works in Orlando so visits frequently. You should not have issues obtaining  a DAS if your sister is Diabetic.



Wrong!!!!  We were denied as DAS for my mom both this past Dec and again in late March.  She is a very, very brittle insulin dependent diabetic whose blood sugar frequently drops very suddenly for no reason. She has passed out more than once.  She also has problems controlling her bladder (when she has to go, she has to go now).  She also has some problems with claustrophia and has problems dealing with crowds.  Then you add to the mix that she takes meds where she is not supposed to get overheated and we thought she'd qualify for a DAS.  Apparently not, as she was turned down for one both in early Dec and then again in late March.  In addition to her other medical problems, she also has alot of mobility problems (arthritis and very bad knees), poor endurance, frquent shortness of breath, and falls easily, so uses an ECV down there.  Despite us telling the CMs that she had other problems the ECV did not accommodate, she was turned down for a DAS.  All the CMs saw was the ECV and tuned out the rest of what we were telling them.  All we were asking for was an alternate place for her to wait her turn.  We tried twice both trips and were refused a DAS all four times.  We just made sure we got to the parks early, made use of fast passes, and then left the parks before lunch before the crowds got too bad.  I don't think she rode more than three rides a day and some days rode only one.  Anything with a line more than 20-30 minutes she just didn't get to ride.  She's already said there is no way she will/can ever go back.  

Just FYI:  Universal was much more accommodating.  They will give you a return time and then send you through their Express line.


----------



## bookwormde

MarnieMouse said:


> We're planning to visit Disney World in July and we were hoping to get a DAS pass. My sister has a kidney condition that requires bathroom access at least every 30-45 minutes. Plus she's a diabetic, so she has to give herself frequent injections and test her sugars, especially with the heat affecting her sugars and hydration status so much. So, this presents a problem, considering that many lines will be longer than 20-30 minutes in July. I spoke to the Disability Services hotline and they said there's no "guarantee" that we'll be issued a card. My concern is that if we can't get a card, it's not even worth it to go to Disney World, because my sister won't be able to do much. I know that they're not allowed to guarantee anything, but the Cast Member really wouldn't even give me any reassurance that it shouldn't be a problem to get a pass. Does anybody have any experience with the DAS and medical conditions that require getting out of line and aren't autism or other cognitive-behavioral conditions? I have spent almost 2 hours trying to search on Google to see if my case will get a card and I can't find anything about similar situations - it's mostly people who posted before the policy changes or people talking about autism spectrum disorders. Thanks so much for any help you can give me!




 First your sister clearly qualified under ADA for reasonable accommodations for equal access, so even if WDW were to decide not to give a DAS, any other reasonable accommodation would be available to her including the exact same accommodations as she would have with a DAS.

 It is all about first declaring her as a person with a disability and as Sue indicated second just giving a description of why the lines will not provide equal access and what would work.

 Also individuals with disabilities are not required to take extraordinary measures that that they do not use during there regular life, so Disney can not use that as a disqualifier or in practicality should not even engage in such discussion.


----------



## bookwormde

aubriee said:


> Wrong!!!! We were denied as DAS for my mom both this past Dec and again in late March. She is a very, very brittle insulin dependent diabetic whose blood sugar frequently drops very suddenly for no reason. She has passed out more than once. She also has problems controlling her bladder (when she has to go, she has to go now). She also has some problems with claustrophia and has problems dealing with crowds. Then you add to the mix that she takes meds where she is not supposed to get overheated and we thought she'd qualify for a DAS. Apparently not, as she was turned down for one both in early Dec and then again in late March. In addition to her other medical problems, she also has alot of mobility problems (arthritis and very bad knees), poor endurance, frquent shortness of breath, and falls easily, so uses an ECV down there. Despite us telling the CMs that she had other problems the ECV did not accommodate, she was turned down for a DAS. All the CMs saw was the ECV and tuned out the rest of what we were telling them. All we were asking for was an alternate place for her to wait her turn. We tried twice both trips and were refused a DAS all four times. We just made sure we got to the parks early, made use of fast passes, and then left the parks before lunch before the crowds got too bad. I don't think she rode more than three rides a day and some days rode only one. Anything with a line more than 20-30 minutes she just didn't get to ride. She's already said there is no way she will/can ever go back.
> 
> Just FYI: Universal was much more accommodating. They will give you a return time and then send you through their Express line.



 You should call and ask to talk with the Disney US disability team located in California, and if that does not prove successful (it will) then you should file a complaint with the office of civil rights.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

MarnieMouse said:


> We're planning to visit Disney World in July and we were hoping to get a DAS pass. My sister has a kidney condition that requires bathroom access at least every 30-45 minutes . . .




1) DAS card may very well be denied.
2) There are diaper remedies for your sister.
3) it is not Disney's fault she does not want to wear one.
4) Even if they give her a card, she still might have problems.
5) During "high season" or busy days, the FP lines can be longer than 30-minutes.
6) And, DAS only allows FP access, not front-of-the line.
7) So, she might have "an accident" while in line or on the ride.
8) Try to convince her to use diapers.


----------



## Gracie09

Op your sister has to understand that even the fp line may not gather on to the ride in twenty minutes or less. If the ride breaks down or there is another delay she may be stuck. She may be stuck on other lines too, including lines in bathrooms. What does she do when she is flying or riding in a car for long distances? Even if she gets a das card she needs a backup plan


----------



## natfrac

My DH is diabetic, is on dialysis, and suffered a stroke several years back which, as I put it, destroyed his social filters.  He was denied a GAC (we haven't tried for a DAS).  His impairment due to the stroke causes the biggest issues but they are the most difficult to explain.  He does very poorly in crowded confined spaces, so we try to mitigate any problems by going during the slower seasons, using FP as much as possible, and skipping ride lines that I think may cause a meltdown.  It can be quite embarrassing when an adult, who on the outside appears normal, has a meltdown like a 5 year old.


----------



## seashell7290

I think this is the very reason disney is letting additional fast passes + available throughout the day. Op, your situation can be remedied with smart fast pass choices and planned breaks. She has no problem waiting in the line. If you do come across a problem in the fastpass line, alert a cast member and they will do their best to accommodate you. It may require a little more planning, but read the threads about people getting 6-10 fast passes a day without a das. It can be done.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Gracie09 said:


> Op your sister has to understand that even the fp line may not gather on to the ride in twenty minutes or less. If the ride breaks down or there is another delay she may be stuck. She may be stuck on other lines too, including lines in bathrooms. What does she do when she is flying or riding in a car for long distances? Even if she gets a das card she needs a backup plan




The thing for us with the bathroom issues, is speed in getting OFF the line, to get to a restroom for cleanup.  My son is in a Convaid chair, and to get him out of a long line can be difficult.  Of course, in my case, it is a #2 issue, not #1.  Huge difference, trust me. 

And how do we deal with this in most situations?  He never HAS this problem normally.  I took him to DL, 5 hour flight, no issues, he did not even use the bathroom at all (!).  But at the parks, after a few days, he has these issues, and at (almost) no other time on typical days.  While the FP+ line CAN be over 30 minutes, a 90 minute line is 3X more likely to have problems occur.  We do have to switch to him wearing pull-ups, but cleanup is still needed immediately.  

DS LOVES Disney so much, it is just his #1 obsession (autism), so I roll with it.

And DS is non-verbal, and has many other issues that compound the whole thing.  My son's situation is unusual, of course.  Bottom line, talk to the CMs and explain what you need and why, and they will help you.  The best tip of all is to tour in the "off-season", be there at rope drop, and use FP or FP+.


----------



## Bete

I had to leave the line in Toy Story Mania once and it is doable.  I believe most of the ride queues have emergency exits.  Obviously, once you get on the ride your stuck.  You need to be aware of these exit areas as you go along in the ride queue.

Another thought is to go on the ride and if you need to exit for your sister before you get to ride then you need to do it.  Ask as you go along if she is all right or needs to exit for a restroom.

It's my belief you still have to consider incontinence products no matter what.  There is no age situation with needing these products.  No one wants to have an accident, but I rather be prepared for the worse scenario.  I think if you talk to a doctor you will understand the need for these products by all age groups.  

Talk to her doctor.  See what suggestions they have in her regard.  Explain the long waits at Disney for rides.  

You can plan perhaps going on longer wait rides  right after she has had a restroom stop.  You will hopefully cut down the risk that way. You still have the exits along the way if you need to leave.

I still feel there's plenty to do at Disney and you don't have to just think about the rides and attractions with long waits.  

If this is going to be a deal breaker for you then you need to choose a different vacation where this is not as big of a problem.  

I would definitely concentrate on rides before doing a meal, snack or drink.  After you consume food or drink I would stick to shorter wait queues until it's more safe again.  

This is not going to be a 100% safe no matter what even  if you get a DAS or not.   You can't exactly believe the wait times anyway.  I've seen them wrong in both directions.  We have beaten the wait times given and then again at other times it has taken longer than expected.  

I believe this trip will require many pit stops and you can't skip them because you are anxious about your fastpass time coming up or whatever.  The priority needs to be rest stops and everything else comes second.


----------



## Mrsjvb

MarnieMouse said:


> My sister is 22. Diapers are not an option for her. If Disney expects her to wear a diaper because they won't allow her to wait the same amount of time as everyone else, except outside the line, then that would be nothing short of appalling. The diaper suggestion makes me want to cry. We're not concerned about wait times; we don't want preferential treatment - we just want to be able to go to Disney World and not have a miserable time because of an uncontrollable medical condition that they could accommodate easily.




her being 22 is irrelevant and there other options besides  a diaper.  

as others have said if she needs to go every 30 minutes then she needs to  figure out a way to accomplish that using the resources available to everyone: FP+ and a good touring plan.   if that means going  before entering every single line than that is what she does.. even FP entrances cannot guarantee a short wait any more.   you cannot assume that Disney CAN accommodate her.  

a DAS cannot promise her short lines once her window opens.


----------



## MarnieMouse

What I said was "30-45 minutes," not "20 minutes." What I'm hearing is that her reason for requesting the DAS pass is invalid and she's being unrealistic for considering it a need of hers. I don't think her traveling habits are relevant, but yes, we drive and stop every 30-45 minutes. I never said it was convenient. My point is that Disney's DAS would make it a more enjoyable vacation and she would get to do more things - there's a huge difference between a 120-minute standby line and a 30-minute fast pass line. As far as everybody pushing the diaper thing, her issue isn't really about accidents, it's about severe pain and risk of serious kidney infection if she waits too long. And she's pregnant, so I'm not even sure diapers will fit her (uh, do they make maternity Depends?), and an infection would endanger the baby's life. So there's that. Poise is the only real possibility as far as protection goes. There are obviously things that we will have to just forego, but the DAS would cut down that list. I'm sure you all know how expensive WDW is, and we want to be able to make the most of our trip despite a disability. I just feel really bad for her and I was hoping for some encouraging tips. Thank you to the people who gave kind and non-critical answers.


----------



## MarnieMouse

What? this didn't work


----------



## Suellen

MarnieMouse said:


> What I said was "30-45 minutes," not "20 minutes." What I'm hearing is that her reason for requesting the DAS pass is invalid and she's being unrealistic for considering it a need of hers. I don't think her traveling habits are relevant, but yes, we drive and stop every 30-45 minutes. I never said it was convenient. My point is that Disney's DAS would make it a more enjoyable vacation and she would get to do more things - there's a huge difference between a 120-minute standby line and a 30-minute fast pass line. As far as everybody pushing the diaper thing, her issue isn't really about accidents, it's about severe pain and risk of serious kidney infection if she waits too long. And she's pregnant, so I'm not even sure diapers will fit her (uh, do they make maternity Depends?), and an infection would endanger the baby's life. So there's that. Poise is the only real possibility as far as protection goes. There are obviously things that we will have to just forego, but the DAS would cut down that list. I'm sure you all know how expensive WDW is, and we want to be able to make the most of our trip despite a disability. I just feel really bad for her and I was hoping for some encouraging tips. Thank you to the people who gave kind and non-critical answers.



Don't let people deter you.  Go to guest relations and be clear about her needs.  They will either say yes or no.  It is definitely more difficult than it used to be... but not impossible.  

Be prepared to use the FP+ either stand alone or in conjunction with the DAS and you should be fine either way.  If you have to leave the line for the bathroom make sure to speak to the CM at the entrance.  They are often helpful and getting back the time you have already spent in line.


----------



## intheshadows

If she's pregnant, she really shouldn't do the headliner rides. Those are all of the "thrill" lines with long waits.

If you believe the DAS would allow her bring the entire party through the queue and her not ride, you are mistaken. The DAS is ONLY for the person with the disability. If she uses the chicken exit, the rest of the party will be directed to the back of the standby line.

I think you would do well to suggest she postpone the trip until she has her baby and her doctor decides it safe for her to travel.


----------



## Suellen

intheshadows said:


> If she's pregnant, she really shouldn't do the headliner rides. Those are all of the "thrill" lines with long waits.
> 
> *If you believe the DAS would allow her bring the entire party through the queue and her not ride, you are mistaken. The DAS is ONLY for the person with the disability. If she uses the chicken exit, the rest of the party will be directed to the back of the standby line.*
> 
> I think you would do well to suggest she postpone the trip until she has her baby and her doctor decides it safe for her to travel.



What makes you think this?  Not that it should be common practice... but it can be done.  For example... AK field trip this last week.  I had three kids in my charge and two wanted to ride Kali and one didn't.  Regardless of if I ride or not I still had to stay with them through the line.  Granted had I had another adult with me I wouldn't have done it... but in this case I didn't have another option besides not letting the kids that wanted to ride ride.    FWIW I didn't book FP+ for these rides because I didn't know what kids I would have with me and what we could and couldn't ride.  

Anyway if there are other adults then it would be odd to use it to get people through the line and then chicken exit.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

OP, I mean this in the nicest way possible. Do your sister's doctors know she is going to Disney in July? She is going to have to drink water like crazy to stay hydrated enough for the baby. And being pregnant means you have to go more often anyway. When I was pregnant there were times I was going every 10-15 minutes in the summer.  And I know that with some kidney conditions drinking too much water can be harmful. Florida in the July heat while diabetic, pregnant and with a kidney condition could be dangerous for her and the baby. Maybe she has already gotten the all-clear from all of her doctors, but if she hasn't, I urge her to discuss the trip with them.


----------



## WheeledTraveler

OP, I'm with those who say hope for the best and plan for the worst. Since she's pregnant, she's not going to be able to ride the rides that might have 2 hour waits. I think if you check out some of the touring plans out there, you'll really be able to avoid those waits. We definitely have people who, without any sort of accommodation, reported not having to wait more than 20-30 minutes their entire trip in July. The DAS is specifically only for when the person issuing it is riding an attraction so not useful if the rest of you are riding.



Suellen said:


> What makes you think this?  Not that it should be common practice... but it can be done.  For example... AK field trip this last week.  I had three kids in my charge and two wanted to ride Kali and one didn't.  Regardless of if I ride or not I still had to stay with them through the line.  Granted had I had another adult with me I wouldn't have done it... but in this case I didn't have another option besides not letting the kids that wanted to ride ride.    FWIW I didn't book FP+ for these rides because I didn't know what kids I would have with me and what we could and couldn't ride.



Just because you could get away with it doesn't mean it's actually allowed.


----------



## Kellykins1218

Suellen said:


> What makes you think this?  Not that it should be common practice... but it can be done.  For example... AK field trip this last week.  I had three kids in my charge and two wanted to ride Kali and one didn't.  Regardless of if I ride or not I still had to stay with them through the line.  Granted had I had another adult with me I wouldn't have done it... but in this case I didn't have another option besides not letting the kids that wanted to ride ride.    FWIW I didn't book FP+ for these rides because I didn't know what kids I would have with me and what we could and couldn't ride.
> 
> Anyway if there are other adults then it would be odd to use it to get people through the line and then chicken exit.



That's exactly how it is. If you use the DAS to access the ride, then the person who the DAS was assigned to HAS to ride.


----------



## Suellen

Kellykins1218 said:


> That's exactly how it is. If you use the DAS to access the ride, then the person who the DAS was assigned to HAS to ride.



They HAVE to wait in the line.  Like I said.... I wouldn't use it if there was another adult available to wait in the line with the kids for a ride I'm not riding... and I would actually allow my own children to wait in line alone if I wasn't riding... but in this case they weren't my kids and I couldn't leave them alone in line.

BTW... I didn't "get away" with anything.  I told each CM along the way when they asked how many in our party that there were four of use but only two of the kids were riding.  The CM said the exit will be just to the left of where they get on and you can wait on the bridge for them.

I'm glad the CM are more understanding than the posters here otherwise we wouldn't be able to visit the parks anymore.


----------



## UFyellowfin

MarnieMouse said:


> What I said was "30-45 minutes," not "20 minutes." What I'm hearing is that her reason for requesting the DAS pass is invalid and she's being unrealistic for considering it a need of hers. I don't think her traveling habits are relevant, but yes, we drive and stop every 30-45 minutes. I never said it was convenient. My point is that Disney's DAS would make it a more enjoyable vacation and she would get to do more things - there's a huge difference between a 120-minute standby line and a 30-minute fast pass line. As far as everybody pushing the diaper thing, her issue isn't really about accidents, it's about severe pain and risk of serious kidney infection if she waits too long. And she's pregnant, so I'm not even sure diapers will fit her (uh, do they make maternity Depends?), and an infection would endanger the baby's life. So there's that. Poise is the only real possibility as far as protection goes. There are obviously things that we will have to just forego, but the DAS would cut down that list. I'm sure you all know how expensive WDW is, and we want to be able to make the most of our trip despite a disability. I just feel really bad for her and I was hoping for some encouraging tips. Thank you to the people who gave kind and non-critical answers.



So the DAS would be for you guys is basically what you are saying?  Because the vast Majority and i would be willing to bet 95% of the rides she would need a DAS for, she shouldnt be on if shes pregnant.


----------



## lanejudy

Suellen said:


> ... I'm glad the CM are more understanding than the posters here otherwise we wouldn't be able to visit the parks anymore.



Suellen, You may have been given leeway because you were chaperoning a field trip, or maybe you simply encountered a CM willing to bend the rules.  But it is clearly indicated that the DAS is to accommodate the person to whom it is issued and that person must ride.  It's not a perfect system, as your scenario shows, but those are Disney's rules and you agreed to them when you accepted and signed for the DAS.


OP, many people have suggested your sister should request the DAS.  There are also suggestions of how to cope with her needs with or without a DAS because none of us can guarantee it will be granted.  I do think that her pregnancy may be a tipping point complicating the issue, possibly rendering a July trip a questionable decision.  She should speak with her doctor, one who knows details of all the issues that she deals with (pregnancy, diabetes, kidneys).  None of her concerns in and of themselves is a reason to negate a trip, but all combined it might be wise to postpone.  She certainly should plan for more than just having a DAS to help her with her needs in the parks as it will not be a one-size-fits-all solution.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Suellen

lanejudy said:


> Suellen, You may have been given leeway because you were chaperoning a field trip, or maybe you simply encountered a CM willing to bend the rules.  But it is clearly indicated that the DAS is to accommodate the person to whom it is issued and that person must ride.  It's not a perfect system, as your scenario shows,* but those are Disney's rules and you agreed to them when you accepted and signed for the DAS.
> *



I have it in my hand and have read it about 15 times in the last few minutes.  No where does it say that the DAS holder MUST ride.  Everyone keeps saying it is a rule... but it isn't stated on the card anywhere.


----------



## aaarcher86

It says so here

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/disney-parks-disability-access-service-card-fact-sheet/

Under the question of getting a return time. Don't you also have to sign paperwork when you get the card? It would be there as well.

The entire point of having a picture in the card is to ensure the person the card is for is the one using it.


----------



## lanejudy

Suellen said:


> I have it in my hand and have read it about 15 times in the last few minutes.  No where does it say that the DAS holder MUST ride.  Everyone keeps saying it is a rule... but it isn't stated on the card anywhere.





aaarcher86 said:


> It says so here
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/disney-parks-disability-access-service-card-fact-sheet/
> 
> Under the question of getting a return time. Don't you also have to sign paperwork when you get the card? It would be there as well.
> 
> The entire point of having a picture in the card is to ensure the person the card is for is the one using it.



It also indicates it here:  https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...Disability-Access-Service-Card-2014-04-10.pdf
which reads:
 • Another member of your travel party may obtain a return time, but the DAS Cardholder must board the attraction with his/her party.


----------



## Bete

MarnieMouse said:


> What I said was "30-45 minutes," not "20 minutes." What I'm hearing is that her reason for requesting the DAS pass is invalid and she's being unrealistic for considering it a need of hers. I don't think her traveling habits are relevant, but yes, we drive and stop every 30-45 minutes. I never said it was convenient. My point is that Disney's DAS would make it a more enjoyable vacation and she would get to do more things - there's a huge difference between a 120-minute standby line and a 30-minute fast pass line. As far as everybody pushing the diaper thing, her issue isn't really about accidents, it's about severe pain and risk of serious kidney infection if she waits too long. And she's pregnant, so I'm not even sure diapers will fit her (uh, do they make maternity Depends?), and an infection would endanger the baby's life. So there's that. Poise is the only real possibility as far as protection goes. There are obviously things that we will have to just forego, but the DAS would cut down that list. I'm sure you all know how expensive WDW is, and we want to be able to make the most of our trip despite a disability. I just feel really bad for her and I was hoping for some encouraging tips. Thank you to the people who gave kind and non-critical answers.



I think based on getting the rest of the story I would highly recommend not doing a Disney vacation if all you want to concentrate on are the headliner attractions with long waits.   You have to go into this with the idea that you will get your 3 fastpass plus and possibly a few more depending on your tour strategy.  If you can live with that plan then you might be able to pull it off; otherwise, don't go.  

I really feel this needs to be discussed with her doctor.

I really feel there will be other chances for a Disney trip in the future.  There's no real rush for doing this right now.


----------



## MarnieMouse

Kellykins1218 said:


> That's exactly how it is. If you use the DAS to access the ride, then the person who the DAS was assigned to HAS to ride.



Wait a minute, the point IS NOT so that WE won't have to stand in the lines - the rest of us are perfectly capable of waiting within the queue. For the big things that she can't ride, the rest of us will just be standing in the regular line. For anything she can't ride, obviously we will be waiting in the regular line. We don't have any need for the DAS unless she's with us! I wish people wouldn't be so cynical and mean. I didn't do anything to deserve the uncharitable assumptions. We're not trying to use her illness as a workaround - it's simply so SHE can get to do the things she's able to without a lot of extra hassle and risk. Her doctors are aware and they have said she will be fine if she stays hydrated and has frequent bathroom access, and her doctor has written her a note to that effect - in case Disney is willing to look at it. The last CM I spoke to said to bring a doctor's note, so that's what she'll be doing.

I realize that this comment wasn't directed at me, but similar ones have been. Sorry Kellykins, I wasn't trying to call you out or anything.


----------



## aaarcher86

MarnieMouse said:


> Wait a minute, the point IS NOT so that WE won't have to stand in the lines - the rest of us are perfectly capable of waiting within the queue. For the big things that she can't ride, should they have longer wait times, the rest of us will just be standing in the regular line. I wish people wouldn't be so cynical and mean. I didn't do anything to deserve the uncharitable assumptions. We're not trying to use her illness as a workaround - it's simply so SHE can get to do the things she's able to without a lot of extra hassle and risk. Her doctors are aware and they have said she will be fine if she stays hydrated and has frequent bathroom access, and her doctor has written her a note to that effect - in case Disney is willing to look at it. The last CM I spoke to said to bring a doctor's note, so that's what she'll be doing.



That's person was responding to someone else entirely. You're taking it out if context. 

You don't need a doctor note and it states as much in the links provided above. They don't require it and they won't look at it.


----------



## MarnieMouse

UFyellowfin said:


> So the DAS would be for you guys is basically what you are saying?  Because the vast Majority and i would be willing to bet 95% of the rides she would need a DAS for, she shouldnt be on if shes pregnant.



What on Earth? Why am I being met with such unkindness? I asked a simple question and I was looking for help and advice, not criticism. Please read my previous post. We are frequent visitors to Disney World, but we have always tried going on the off-season to avoid the larger summer crowds. It has been a really long time since we've been there in the summer and we're not really sure what to expect. For example, the Toy Story ride and the Peter Pan ride aren't on the list of things pregnant women can't ride, but they often (even in the off-season) have very long lines. And July is the only time this year that our family can go, her doctors have cleared her for the trip, and she really wants to be able to take her daughter to WDW before her baby is born. Please, why do you have to attack me?


----------



## Suellen

aaarcher86 said:


> It says so here
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/disney-parks-disability-access-service-card-fact-sheet/
> 
> Under the question of getting a return time. *Don't you also have to sign paperwork when you get the card? *It would be there as well.
> 
> The entire point of having a picture in the card is to ensure the person the card is for is the one using it.



Nope.  Just the card ~ which doesn't state it.  Anyway... like I said it isn't a typical thing for us.... but how it happened once and the CM's were fine with it...I didn't try to hide it or sneak off or anything.  I had to stand in the queue with them (which is the problem anyway not the wait time).  I've had it since 04/04 and used it for all of a whopping 4 times since then (Splash, Jungle Cruise, Kali and the Safari).  So I'm not an abuser of it.  

Also to be clear OP was accused of planning to use the card in this manner.... she didn't take anything out of context though may have quoted the wrong poster.


----------



## Suellen

MarnieMouse said:


> *What on Earth? Why am I being met with such unkindness? I asked a simple question and I was looking for help and advice, not criticism.* Please read my previous post. We are frequent visitors to Disney World, but we have always tried going on the off-season to avoid the larger summer crowds. It has been a really long time since we've been there in the summer and we're not really sure what to expect. For example, the Toy Story ride and the Peter Pan ride aren't on the list of things pregnant women can't ride, but they often (even in the off-season) have very long lines. And July is the only time this year that our family can go, her doctors have cleared her for the trip, and she really wants to be able to take her daughter to WDW before her baby is born. Please, why do you have to attack me?



Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## MarnieMouse

Suellen said:


> Welcome to the Dis!



No kidding.  I think I'll try to find my information elsewhere in the future. Sorry to bother you all.

Edit: Oh, and seriously, thanks to everybody who was helpful. I'm not discounting the productive replies!


----------



## MightyGitis

MarnieMouse said:


> No kidding.  I think I'll try to find my information elsewhere in the future. Sorry to bother you all.



I'm sorry. That's right apologizing when I just got to the thread. 

This, unfortunately, seems to happen a lot in regards to the DAS card/ system. Unfortunately due to people in the past (NOT YOU) taking advantage of the system to circumvent lines it's become a bit of a hot button issue. Not just on this forum but any Disney forum you find. 

I hope you have a lovely trip and I hope you can get the assistance from CMs to do so. Good luck!


----------



## lanejudy

OP, you asked for advice, you've gotten advice.

When you post to a public message board, you will get all kinds of answers.  Some may fit your situation, some may not.  Some may offer helpful suggestions, some may point out things they believe you may have overlooked.  You get to take it all, use what you can and disregard the rest.  

You asked about a DAS for your sister who is diabetic, has a kidney condition and is pregnant.  The bottom line is that none of us on this board can guarantee she would be given a DAS.  She is welcome to discuss her NEEDS (not diagnoses) with Guest Relations at the park.

You and your party would be wise to think through this plan because July at WDW is crowded, very hot and humid.  With or without a DAS you need to plan for what that involves and not rely on one "tool" to make or break the trip.  

I believe you have gotten some good suggestions, therefore I am closing this thread as it has become argumentative.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------

